

Dropbox Updates Apps for Android, iOS; Launches App Directory And BlackBerry App - tomh-
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/09/22/dropbox-updates-apps-for-android-ios-launches-app-directory-and-blackberry-app-2/

======
sahillavingia
Wow. Dropbox is full steam ahead on it's way to ubiquity. Keep it up, guys!

------
swilliams
Apple should have bought Dropbox when they had the chance. Syncing an iOS
device's documents via dropbox is WAY better than iTunes.

~~~
InclinedPlane
There's your problem. Apple loves iTunes. That's why it's such a pain, because
Apple loves it to the degree that they want to use it to control _everything_.
Saying "Apple should buy dropbox to replace iTunes" is like saying "Microsoft
should buy Ubuntu and use it to replace Windows".

Apple doesn't need to buy anything, they have plenty of talented designers and
engineers, they merely need to realize that the way iTunes works and the way
it is used to manage devices is broken and they need to come up with a new
model for managing devices.

------
username3
What's new for iOS?

~~~
kylec
From the article:

    
    
        With new iOS release of Dropbox, new iPad and iPhone apps include automatic
        offline caching for recently accessed files, support for HD video and
        high-resolution photo capture. The apps also feature a UI improvement
        including a new home screen and progress display, full screen landscape
        document viewing on iPad and the support for multitasking to allow files to
        upload or download in the background.

------
arashf
the iOS update just hit the store a few minutes ago

